# How can I get started with launchpad?



## Amethyst star (May 2, 2015)

I want to learn how to mix sounds and get used to it before I get a launchpad mini,I downloaded a demo for Fruity loops and it's quite overwhelming to say the least.
So can anyone with experience teach me some of the basics or what I need to know before getting started?


----------



## Algorithm-Dude (May 3, 2015)

stooop stop stop. You use Launchpad = you use Ableton, not FL. It was designed for Ableton firstly, and - trust me - Abl is MUCH MORE suitable for your needs. And FL's MIDI interface is buggy, whereas Abl's is not~ So:
1) DOWNLOAD. ABLETON. 
2) Watch basic guides and, for you launchpad lovers, tutorials about Live mode. (Live mode mixing || Live mode playing, cause playing tracks as a DJ and playing YOUR Ableton track live are done both in Live mode, but in different ways.)
3) Try to play Live mode with a mouse or something.
4) Assure that you NEED that for that money.
5) Enjoy..


----------



## Amethyst star (May 3, 2015)

Alright thx for this info maybe now I can now get started on reasearching all that I need and then look up tutorials on how to begin to mix sounds and actually do something, tbh I'm still quite new to this but anyways thanks again might have been a nightmare if I continued with FL for no reason. XP


----------

